# Hallertau Hop Pellets



## lukasfab (28/5/12)

i have got hop pellets in the fridge since October 2011 just kept in lunch bag
would you use them?

i should invest in a vac system


----------



## Wolfy (28/5/12)

Do they smell like rotten socks or manky cheese, or like aromatic hops you'd like to sample in a beer?


----------



## Nick JD (28/5/12)

Put the next stuff in the freezer!


----------



## lukasfab (28/5/12)

no they dont smell wrong at all just maybe not as fresh as the new pack i bought

freezer it is from now


----------



## lukasfab (29/5/12)

is it worth using the old one in a SMASH beer?

what grain would you use it with? i have pils and wheat


----------

